#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  В помощь изаучающим санскритское письмо

## Gasyoun

Намастэ,

 Вот составил для студентов 

http://nagari.googlegroups.com/web/Anordnung-Nagari.gif

 М.

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> Намастэ,
> 
>  Вот составил для студентов 
> 
> http://nagari.googlegroups.com/web/Anordnung-Nagari.gif
> 
>  М.


 У меня ваша ссылочка не открывается, но у меня есть ответная ссылка на мой сайт :Smilie:  :

http://tvitaly1.narod.ru/Arh.html

В разделе Деванагари два архива,

Алфавит - методичка по чтению
Установка - Программа по написанию на Деванагари

----------

